# Divorce papers



## tooconfused (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Is the form D8 available by post? or do you have to fill it online.
Where can I get it from?council offices?

Also does anyone know if the QUICKIE-DIVORCE.COM is really worth it? 

And which is the best place to send the completed form D8?(fastest)
What should I avouid, and what are the things I should make sure I do, so that the whole procedure is smooth and fast? (I know it will take at least 3 months, maybe more)


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't answer your questions, but I'll move you up.


----------



## tooconfused (Aug 1, 2012)

move me up??? where??


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

To the top of the list of threads so more people see it? Doesn't it work that way? I thought as a thread moved down it got 'lost'.


----------



## tooconfused (Aug 1, 2012)

oh right, thanx!! I had no idea.. I am fairly new to this site!!


----------



## OKwhatsnext? (Aug 13, 2012)

I did it all myself, go to your county's official site, and it will have all the court papers available to print or download. I live in a VERY small town and even they have it extremely easy to do and walk you through step by step according to your family makeup.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

tooconfused said:


> oh right, thanx!! I had no idea.. I am fairly new to this site!!


See, it worked! No problem. I don't know what I'm doing half the time!


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

tooconfused said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is the form D8 available by post? or do you have to fill it online.
> Where can I get it from?council offices?
> 
> ...


This is an international website. Many (most?) of the users are in the USA. From the words you use, it sounds like you are not. Explaining what jurisdiction you're asking about would go a long way toward getting meaningful responses.


----------

